# Help



## jeremy (Oct 17, 2002)

I am now on day four without going..this is hell. I am so tried of living like this.. Any advice would be great...


----------



## cloverleaf (Dec 18, 2001)

The best thing to do is, of course, try to keep up on your fiber each day.Of course that doesn't help you now. I'd try Milk of Magnesia or Peri-Colace (which I just heard is coming off the market for some reason). If you feel it in your rectum, perhaps you could go to Walgreen's and get some glycerin suppositories (they're about 2 bucks, so you can keep them around)good luck


----------



## jeremy (Oct 17, 2002)

At this point its a waiting game, just want to make it home tonight before my guts goes crazy on me, I am o.k until I walk around and than my cramps start... so happy for these boards.Thanks


----------



## Trixyinaz (Oct 28, 2002)

My GI prescribed me some *anti-spasmatic pills* that worked wonders. The first one he gave me was called _*Robinul*_. During my really really bad flare up last month, he switched me to _*Nulev*_ (they dissolve under the tongue). Lately, I've been getting dull cramping (sometimes throbbing) along my left side and all along between my hip bones. I've been doing a _*Colonic Massage*_ on my self every time I would get a cramp and within 15 mintues it would subside. The author of *"Listen to your Gut"* says this can really help if you are experiencing constipation, blocckages in thickened areas of your colon or blockages in diverticulae where food is getting stuck and causing a lot of pain.


----------

